# NT croc victim's body found



## News Bot (Aug 26, 2013)

NT police have recovered the body of a 26-year-old man who was attacked by a crocodile in Mary River.







border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-
























*Published On:* 26-Aug-13 10:24 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## LB_Reptiles (Aug 26, 2013)

tradgety


----------



## cement (Aug 29, 2013)

The area downstream from the incident has the highest concentration of saltwater crocodiles in the world, Mr Nichols said, with many lurking where Mr Cole was attacked.
"Alcohol could have been involved," he said.
"It's an unfortunate situation but these blokes did something silly and it turned out to be a tragic event."
An employee at the Mary River Wilderness Retreat said Mr Cole and his friend had ignored warnings not to go in the water.


Read more: Man's body recovered, 5m croc shot dead | News.com.au

Tragic this guy didn't use his brain.


----------



## mmafan555 (Aug 30, 2013)

5 m Croc?? Damn poor guy had absolutely no chance against such a huge beast...Note to self when I go to Australia this summer I'll keep my drinking limited to the Southern part of the country!

And damn they shot 4 Crocs....All because of some drunk idiot who refused to listen to rangers...What an absolute shame for him and for the Crocs


----------



## mungus (Aug 31, 2013)

mate ive fished it.......
croc's everywhere !! he would have to be absolutely of his face to go for a swim there.
4 croc's shot...........that area wont miss them, another 100 will move in for those 4 spots !!


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 31, 2013)

Mary River crocs, I am out on a houseboat there in two weeks. Not taking my boardies though!

Oh and mmfan555, drinking is mandatory in the North.


----------



## mmafan555 (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm trying to get to Australia next summer (your winter) when would be the best time of the year to see Crocs and scuba in the Reef?? I also have the entire month of December and alittle bit of January off so I could go than to but I would have alittle less time in Australia if I went then (have to be back in school by mid January).


Most college students in the US do Europe as a big trip but for some reason I have no interest at all in Europe...Only places I really want to travel outside of the Western Hemisphere are Australia, Thailand, Indonesia and New Zealand.


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 31, 2013)

mmafan555 said:


> Only places I really want to travel outside of the Western Hemisphere are Australia, Thailand, Indonesia and New Zealand.



New Zealand is closed,they are all over here.


----------



## mmafan555 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> New Zealand is closed,they are all over here.



Haha you could say the same thing about Mexico.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 31, 2013)

I assume you dont want to see crocs and scuba the reef at the same time? You can do that here but not for long.

In the NT the "cooler months" June/ July/ August are best to see the crocs out and about.


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 31, 2013)

mmafan555 said:


> Haha you could say the same thing about Mexico.



Nah our Mexicans tend to stay in their home country of Victoria :lol:


----------



## cement (Aug 31, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> View attachment 295960
> View attachment 295961
> View attachment 295962
> 
> ...



That third photo is one of the best looking croc i have ever seen.


----------



## Ephemera (Aug 31, 2013)

Only if he actually used half a brain; you wouldn't catch me dead near those waters, but only because I'm terrified of deep water. 
But still quite an upsetting outcome for any, R.I.P. dude, hopefully heaven treats you better than those crocs.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 1, 2013)

cement said:


> That third photo is one of the best looking croc i have ever seen.



Cheers C. But would you swim with it?


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 2, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> I assume you dont want to see crocs and scuba the reef at the same time? You can do that here but not for long.
> 
> In the NT the "cooler months" June/ July/ August are best to see the crocs out and about.



To be honest with you I'm a bit of a wildman so nothing out of the question with me!! I'm also quite skilled in the martial art known as 12 gauge-fu so if the Croc tries something he may regret it!!!!


All joking aside I will be trying to get out there for 1 month and a half or so....I want to take the Ghan train and go through the outback to Darwin and than explore from there...Also want to hit up the Queensland Coast and go check out the reef and stuff. I think I'll stay in the North (NT, Queensland) the whole time since that interests me the most about Australia.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 2, 2013)

What a tragedy. And to be honest, I'm very surprised his friend didn't get taken too.


----------



## cement (Sep 2, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Cheers C. But would you swim with it?



No Steve, not if I had a choice.
Having hand fed a few 16 footers, and being fortunate to be able to have spent time with (in my opinion) the most knowledgeable croc person on the planet, I am fairly well aware of their capabilities. I was chased away by one while fishing off Roonga point in my 4m tinny, by the biggest croc I have ever seen, in the middle of the breeding season. Even still, this monster gave me fair warning which luckily enough I had time to up the anchor and get ready to start the outboard. There are some VERY big male salties around in the hard to access, remote places of this country, and so there should be.
I respect the fact that if this one had just rested his head on the side or back of my boat it would be sunk, so I took the message and got out of there, leaving him with his female and to fight off whoever else came along looking for her! Not that I was, I just wanted to catch a fish or two., I find it much safer to troll lures at some places!


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 2, 2013)

In the creeks I use a slip knot on a tree branch rather than an anchor for a fast discreet exit. 

I actually swam in the Mary at night when a mate's son decided to release the hand brake as we were retrieving the boat at 4am. Everything went into the drink. I didn't think I was hydrophobic but I was back on the ramp in seconds. And blind drunk an hour later. Watching "Hannibal" a 5 meter + giant patrolling a few meters off where I'd been. A few weeks later they removed him after he started attacking boats at the ramp.

Years ago we used to sleep in the tinny until a 4 metery climbed into a mate's (much bigger) boat on the East Alligator one night. I wasn't there but I got the hint!

Who's the fella with the knowledge? I know most of the (wild croc) experts up here.


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 2, 2013)

cement said:


> No Steve, not if I had a choice.
> Having hand fed a few 16 footers, and being fortunate to be able to have spent time with (in my opinion) *the most knowledgeable croc person on the planet*, I am fairly well aware of their capabilities. I was chased away by one while fishing off Roonga point in my 4m tinny, by the biggest croc I have ever seen, in the middle of the breeding season. Even still, this monster gave me fair warning which luckily enough I had time to up the anchor and get ready to start the outboard. There are some VERY big male salties around in the hard to access, remote places of this country, and so there should be.
> I respect the fact that if this one had just rested his head on the side or back of my boat it would be sunk, so I took the message and got out of there, leaving him with his female and to fight off whoever else came along looking for her! Not that I was, I just wanted to catch a fish or two., I find it much safer to troll lures at some places!



Adam Britton???

I just read something this morning about a possible 6m Croc in Western Australia....It seems unlikely since that would be a HUGE Croc but I suppose possible.

Man stalked by giant crocodile for two weeks before being rescued - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


I would much rather snorkel/swim with Sharks than Crocs....For one Sharks aren't territorial (or at least nothing like Crocs are) and most attacks are simply mistaken identity...Where as with the Croc it wants you and you alone dead...whether for food or because you went into its territory. 

The only Sharks that really scare me are Bull Sharks which seem nasty by Shark standard.


----------



## Crouton (Sep 3, 2013)

Wait, this guy was drunk and then went swimming in an area with crocs, and they killed the crocs!? That is an outrage to me. They should have left the crocs alone. If you go swimming drunk in an area like that it's your own fault if you die, not the crocs fault. Four crocodiles are dead because of this moron.


----------



## R.Pilgrim (Sep 3, 2013)

Should of left the guys body in the water as a warning to any other idiots who decide to go for a swim blind drunk.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 3, 2013)

Some people on here have been quick to badmouth the guy who was killed. I agree that the crocs shouldn't have been shot, as the man did enter their territory. But let's remember he was drunk - and drinking impairs judgement. He could have been an intelligent, thoughtful animal lover who got wasted and made a terrible decision. Let's not be cruel about his death.


----------



## Crouton (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm not so much angry at him I guess as I am about the people who shot and killed four crocodiles for no reason at all. The crocodiles are being punished for human stupidity and that makes me really mad.


----------



## phatty (Sep 4, 2013)

Icarus said:


> Some people on here have been quick to badmouth the guy who was killed. I agree that the crocs shouldn't have been shot, as the man did enter their territory. But let's remember he was drunk - and drinking impairs judgement. He could have been an intelligent, thoughtful animal lover who got wasted and made a terrible decision. Let's not be cruel about his death.


being drunk is not an excuse, but it seem every one uses it


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Sep 4, 2013)

R.Pilgrim said:


> Should of left the guys body in the water as a warning to any other idiots who decide to go for a swim blind drunk.



This is a human you're talking about. With family, friends and people who cared about him. If it was my brother, father or son I'd want his body back


----------

